
Show HSN: Randomosity Tester for PHP rand, mt_rand, random_int, SQLite RANDOM - drumnix
http://fosiper.com/random/
======
drumnix
Code for the Randomosity tester available on Github:
[https://github.com/attogram/randomosity-
tester](https://github.com/attogram/randomosity-tester)

